# Flash sur iPad



## Vladimok (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Déception, n'étant pas spécialiste de l'iPad, ma femme m'apprend que l'on lit très difficilement le Flash sur iPad. Je voulais m'acheter un iPad, mais si cela est le cas, je vais me tourner vers Android.

Y a t-il des solutions ??????

Notamment pour faire tourner le site Posemaniacs ?

Merci


----------



## subsole (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Google conseille de jeter un oeil sur Puffin Web Browser ====> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/puffin-web-browser/id406239138?mt=8


----------

